
Robots Lay Three Times as Many Bricks as Construction Workers - mrfusion
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/540916/robots-lay-three-times-as-many-bricks-as-construction-workers/
======
legitster
There was an interesting study that showed ATMs actually increased the number
of human bank tellers. The increased convenience and lower costs associated
with owning a bank account meant more people in general began opening bank
accounts. A rising tide raises all ships.

Since (I imagine) the costs of a brick building are predominately labor
related, I could imagine this could increase the demand for brick walls
greater than the amount of jobs that would be offset.

